# I need help with this one



## arbrown2002 (Sep 15, 2012)

How would you code (ICD-9) wound dehiscence, left ischial area, partial and (CPT) debridement of ischial wound by curettage with secondary wound closure?


----------



## OCD_coder (Sep 15, 2012)

I would double check for bundling issues between the debridement and secondary closure codes.  Just use the dehiscence code as there isn't a specific Dx code for the area.  The debridement codes have LCD's with them and the dehiscence code qualifies, you could also use a postop complication code from the LCD is necessary.


----------



## arbrown2002 (Sep 16, 2012)

The diagnosis is: wound dehiscence, left ischial area, partial
and the procedure performed is: debridement of ischial wound by curettage with secondary wound closure.

I just can't figure this one out :-/


----------



## margsablan (Sep 17, 2012)

*WounddDehiscene/disruption*

Your information is not enough to figure exact code.  Fr ICD-9  look under disruption, wound; 998.30 - 998.33.  For CPT code you can look at 97597-97578 for selective debridement or 97602 for non-selective debridement.  Check 13160 for secondary closure.
I hope that will help.


----------

